# Word of the Day: Akimbo



## debodun (Oct 23, 2020)

Akimbo (adverb) - standing with hands on the hips and elbows turned outward. 



The police stood around the crime scene with their arms akimbo.


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 23, 2020)

Hands on hips equals akimbo, what is the word of  arms across  ones  chest?


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2020)

Dead


----------



## RubyK (Oct 23, 2020)

My mother and her sisters always stood with their arms akimbo. When together, they looked like a flock of strange birds.


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2020)

All I could picture was Red Skelton doing the Gertrude and Heathcliff seagulls sketch.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 23, 2020)

Ahhh... one of my favourite stances when my kids were little!

When laying the law down, I'd stand at the doorway of my kids rooms with my arms akimbo, watching over them intently to ensure they did as they were asked.

With arms akimbo, it sets the stage for more of a presence.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 23, 2020)

Arms akimbo was Peter Pan's favourite stance


----------



## win231 (Oct 23, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Hands on hips equals akimbo, what is the word of  arms across  ones  chest?


Justryit


----------



## Pappy (Oct 24, 2020)

I only do that when I Irish tap dance.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I only do that when I Irish tap dance.
> 
> View attachment 129847


I'll bet you've witnessed your wife do it to you a few times, Pappy, when she's been cross with you. LOL!


----------

